# Fuse box layout?



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

I've searched high and low for this. Even the owners manual says "due to ongoing vehicle development the fuse diagram was not available at time of printing, see your VW service centre"

Does anyone have this? Do the 2019 manuals have it? Even a wider search on Google hasn't turned it up. I did find a diagram but not a listing what fuse is which.

I'm currently wiring up the OEM wireless qi charger in the console.










Sent from my SM-T590 using Tapatalk


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Wouldn't you know it as soon as I posted I received an image from the UK forum. Anyway now it's here.

Feel free to delete the thread or keep it for reference since I couldn't find it on vwvortex before.









Sent from my SM-T590 using Tapatalk


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

There is a OEM QI charger? Do you have a part number and link? Thanks


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

abn505 said:


> There is a OEM QI charger? Do you have a part number and link? Thanks


Yeah its offered in some european or asian markets (not NA) in the golf MK7s and Tiguans MK2s.

If you lift the rubber mat in the cubby in front of the shifter, you'll see an access panel. It pops in there (block-off panel just pops out).
From factory it's meant to wire into the infotainment system, a signal booster/amplifier, and connect to an antenna.... but I'm just hooking up the basic pos and neg to switched fused power. So it turns on with the ignition. I'm not doing the full factory hookup to all the other systems. Way too complex.

Part number 5NA980611

Search on this form for "wireless charging" and theres a couple threads on it.


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

mc7719 said:


> Yeah its offered in some european or asian markets (not NA) in the golf MK7s and Tiguans MK2s.
> 
> If you lift the rubber mat in the cubby in front of the shifter, you'll see an access panel. It pops in there (block-off panel just pops out).
> From factory it's meant to wire into the infotainment system, a signal booster/amplifier, and connect to an antenna.... but I'm just hooking up the basic pos and neg to switched fused power. So it turns on with the ignition. I'm not doing the full factory hookup to all the other systems. Way too complex.
> ...


Cool Thanks


----------



## 19TIG (Dec 30, 2018)

mc7719 said:


> Wouldn't you know it as soon as I posted I received an image from the UK forum. Anyway now it's here.
> 
> Feel free to delete the thread or keep it for reference since I couldn't find it on vwvortex before.
> 
> ...




So if the location isn't listed/ it's greyed out does that mean it's not being used? Trying to figure out a good place to hardwire a dash cam.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

19TIG said:


> So if the location isn't listed/ it's greyed out does that mean it's not being used? Trying to figure out a good place to hardwire a dash cam.


Just so you know, if a spot is not used, it likely does not have the terminals and wiring to make it active.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

19TIG said:


> So if the location isn't listed/ it's greyed out does that mean it's not being used? Trying to figure out a good place to hardwire a dash cam.


Yeah, this is what I used for power. It's switched and no ill effect noticed.









And this is a handy ground location.


----------

